
CDC investigates why so many students in wealthy Palo Alto, commit suicide - stefap2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/02/16/cdc-investigates-why-so-many-high-school-students-in-wealthy-palo-alto-have-committed-suicide/
======
kprybol
The problem isn't limited to the high school students in Palo Alto. The
'Stanford Duck Syndrome' (calm outward appearances/above water, flailing
violently out of sight/under water) is a relatively well publicized issue. So
much so that Stanford has official pages dedicated to the problem.
[http://web.stanford.edu/dept/CTL/cgi-
bin/academicskillscoach...](http://web.stanford.edu/dept/CTL/cgi-
bin/academicskillscoaching/why-does-the-duck-stop-here/)

------
Ezhik
Depression doesn't discriminate.

